# Italian restaurant



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a good Italian restaurant on HK island - or TST? Celebrating 2 months with my girlfriend


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

rickpwk said:


> Hi, Can anyone recommend a good Italian restaurant on HK island - or TST? Celebrating 2 months with my girlfriend


Good question. But why Italian? Try Ruth Cris in Admiralty (right next to Admiralty). It is excellent. JW


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Good question. But why Italian? Try Ruth Cris in Admiralty (right next to Admiralty). It is excellent. JW


I've tried Ruth Cris and you're right they are excellent - great steaks. My girlfriend has mentioned in the past how she likes italian food. I don't think she is too familiar with any of the Italian restaurants though... Know of any good ones?
Va benne seems to be popping up q often


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*italian food*



rickpwk said:


> I've tried Ruth Cris and you're right they are excellent - great steaks. My girlfriend has mentioned in the past how she likes italian food. I don't think she is too familiar with any of the Italian restaurants though... Know of any good ones?
> Va benne seems to be popping up q often


 You can go inexpensive like Fat Angelos or you can try one at Kowloon Tonf Festival mall. there is a nice cozy Italian restaurant there, i ate 3 times at that one. JW


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking a little more upmarket than Fat Angelos - don't get me wrong - they're a good restaurant but not somewhere i would want to go to have a romantic evening...Would prefer HK side for convenience but will look into the one you mentioned too  Thanks for advice!


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

Oops - what is the name of the restaurant? Do you know? Cheers


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Understood*



rickpwk said:


> I was thinking a little more upmarket than Fat Angelos - don't get me wrong - they're a good restaurant but not somewhere i would want to go to have a romantic evening...Would prefer HK side for convenience but will look into the one you mentioned too  Thanks for advice!


Actually FA is ok not great and not bad. Romantic well maybe you can order out and eat on the floor with candles and nice music. Put big pillows and flowers and keep it dark. or you can find a crowded and expensive place haha. good luck and romantic is in the thought and not the amount of money you toss away. JW


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Actually FA is ok not great and not bad. Romantic well maybe you can order out and eat on the floor with candles and nice music. Put big pillows and flowers and keep it dark. or you can find a crowded and expensive place haha. good luck and romantic is in the thought and not the amount of money you toss away. JW


Good point! Will take into consideration...


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

I ordered take out and ate with my girl at a park. the park was not as nice as i would have wanted and it was hot and humid but she loved the thought and the effort i put into it. GA.


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

wow i have a thought. You make her garlic bread and past, a salad and wine and find some old Italian music and play it for her! JW


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, maybe! I don't want her to think i'm going to pop the question or something though!...It does sound v romantic - but maybe too romantic?! Hum...


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

*too much too soon?*



rickpwk said:


> Yeah, maybe! I don't want her to think i'm going to pop the question or something though!...It does sound v romantic - but maybe too romantic?! Hum...


If you are going to cook it will not mean more than what you steer it into. pending say 900 or more or cooking it yourself for 900 which says you care more? what she thinks well you have no control over that and she will think a lot no matter what you do or dont do. As long as you think of something special and you are being the real you then you will make it go where you want it to go. It can be a nice thought and a friendly feel or you can steer it into a romantic night. You are the artist of that night.


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

GAllen said:


> If you are going to cook it will not mean more than what you steer it into. pending say 900 or more or cooking it yourself for 900 which says you care more? what she thinks well you have no control over that and she will think a lot no matter what you do or dont do. As long as you think of something special and you are being the real you then you will make it go where you want it to go. It can be a nice thought and a friendly feel or you can steer it into a romantic night. You are the artist of that night.


V true - I think i might go with the cook it myself at home route - but i'll keep a restaurant in mind also... Hmmm now what to cook?!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

haha yeah what to cook? go online and read the menus> How about lasagna, bread, salad, dessert?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

does she like veggies? maybe spagetti with veggies and a light sauce?


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

She likes veggies, she's pretty healthy. I can imagine lasagna being quite difficult to make....Where would you get those 'sheets of pasta' for the layers? I hope she appreciates all this thought! Har har!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*lasagna is as easy as spagetti*



rickpwk said:


> She likes veggies, she's pretty healthy. I can imagine lasagna being quite difficult to make....Where would you get those 'sheets of pasta' for the layers? I hope she appreciates all this thought! Har har!


Admiralty station then go to the mall across the street theres a nice international super market on the bottom floor. Ive seen my mom and ex's make it. just boil the pasta then lay in down then put meat and sauce then pasta layer then cheese then pasta layer and so on. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Grappas, ground floor, Pacific place


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Grappas*

Is that a restaurant? How good is it? I go to the super market in the mall often. JW


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> Is that a restaurant? How good is it? I go to the super market in the mall often. JW


Grappas is nice, but has more of a bar feeling to it. Don't get me wrong, the food is great, but depends how romantic you want to make it 

I would suggest aspasia (Manor, Luxe, Kimberly, Tomato, Water | Aspasia) in TST. It is a bit on the pricey side, but he atmosphere is very romantic, and the food is really wow. Took my wife there for her 30th birthday, and it was really great.

Another list of Italian restaurants is here :
Gaia, Ristorante, Gvsto, Osteria, Aspasia | Italian

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for suggestions - but i am going to be cooking myself!!! Got a starter and a main in mind (garlic bread and then a simple but hopefully tasty spaghetti for main) now all i need is a dessert to compliment....dinner is tomorrow so pressures on!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Sounds great, maybe make a shortcut and go to the italian Tomato and but a italian cake there (just let her assume you made the cake). JW


----------



## rjohnston (Jul 23, 2010)

la cucina in QRE plaza (opp. hopewell cetre) is very nice and well priced i have been there with my husband a few times check it out


----------



## rjohnston (Jul 23, 2010)

Tiramisu is the perfect italian indulgent dessert


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

That cake you can get at the Italian tomato


----------



## rickpwk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Dinner was perfect  burnt the ends of the spaghetti though...Nobody told me you had to boil the water first hahaha! ..No big deal just cut the ends off


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*no need of perfection*



rickpwk said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! Dinner was perfect  burnt the ends of the spaghetti though...Nobody told me you had to boil the water first hahaha! ..No big deal just cut the ends off


well you put in the effort and thats all that was needed. Glad to hear it went well. JW


----------

